# Hutch approval please



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello

So, I got pretty much the same hutch as pandp (Rabbit Hutches : The Balmoral Rabbit Hutch), so i know you don't approve of it - even though it looked like the biggest i could find at the time and there isn't a sticky that says NEW RABBIT OWNER, BUY THIS HUTCH with a link. That would be useful.

I don't feel too guilty at the moment as the bunnies are currently tiny, and happy, and having daily exercise in the run and coming into the conservatory, and licking and binkying on a regular basis, so no shouting at me

But i do want to find something purpose built that will keep them happy when they're a bigger

But i was wondering if this looked ok:
British English Giant 'on top' Rabbit Hutch
Was thinking of getting the run a few inches taller and two foot longer and maybe half the run covered

Would also try and set it up so that both hutches could be used separately, but could also be securely joined

thanks

Kathy


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That hutch looks good to me- but the height does seem quite small to me. Are your two standard or mini rexes? They should be able to stand up in a hutch on their hind legs ('periscoping') and also stretch. Looking at the locks, you would need to secure it a little bit more, too, with bolts and padlocks- the little catches are not predator proof.

Other than that, it does look a nice quality hutch.

However, with that budget you could get a very nice sized, good quality shed or playhouse which I would always recommend if you have space. I paid £200 for my shed (only 6x4 ft, as I have such a pokey backyard) and have been able to add lots of levels and increase the space that way. You can also easily add runs with 'Runaround' systems or cat flaps 

They really are ideal- if you can fit one in, I'll add again!- as you can personalise them yourself, sit inside with them on horrible days, they're safe and dry and easy to clean. Perfect!

Here's mine- I reckon, to get it as it is today, it's cost a little less than the hutch you've linked and gives far more security and space, in my opinion:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Best hutch will be 6ft long, at least 2ft deep and 2ft tall. Then it needs to be attached to a big run 24/7.

But a shed that you can walk into, with an attached run works really well - and it is easier to interact with the buns, and easier to clean. An aviary with a hutch inside works well too.

I'm afraid I'm not keen on the chicken coops - they are too small, although they look big on paper,and the indoor area is far too small for a pair of buns to lay together.

You could have a look at this chap's hutches too.

6ft - 2ft hutch + easy access 6ft - 4ft run. (rabbit residents rescue approved) | eBay

** sorry, I followed the wrong link. It looks a nice hutch, but you could probably get more for your money. I might be harder to clean out than a walk-in.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

if you are going to spend over £300 then go for this.....
Daisy Rabbit or Guinea Pig Hutch, rabbit housing cheshire | Boyles Pet Housing


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Or something like this -something's similar I have founded previously and thought about my buns for summer next year.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=321236884377


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> if you are going to spend over £300 then go for this.....
> Daisy Rabbit or Guinea Pig Hutch, rabbit housing cheshire | Boyles Pet Housing


Whoa, that's a whopper!!


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, that is really one hell of a hutch and run...

Just the price easily ends up to be the same hell :cursing:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Whoa, that's a whopper!!


The guy does some great stuff. He only makes decent sized hutches, won't give in to commercial tiny hutch demand. I think he's fab!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Yorkiesturm (Nov 22, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Best hutch will be 6ft long, at least 2ft deep and 2ft tall. Then it needs to be attached to a big run 24/7.
> 
> But a shed that you can walk into, with an attached run works really well - and it is easier to interact with the buns, and easier to clean. An aviary with a hutch inside works well too.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not keen on the chicken coops - they are too small, although they look big on paper,and the indoor area is far too small for a pair of buns to lay together.


I like that idea too. Seems like the best solution if you have the space for it.



> if you are going to spend over £300 then go for this.....
> Daisy Rabbit or Guinea Pig Hutch, rabbit housing cheshire | Boyles Pet Housing


But this one looks amazing, too.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for all the responses

We don't have space for a shed and a run, and they're huuuuuuuge fans of grass so would rather go for run with hutch on top than shed. Also we move the run every week so they get fresh grass and we couldn't do that with a shed.

And not sure an aviary works for us either. They run over to us whenever we go see them, so don't need a walk in for catching them, and again would be more difficult to move each week.

I've measured them and they're currently 15inches at full stretch (see photo!) And based on current weight/predicted future weight of mini rexes, they should only grow to a full stretch of about 20inches, so 2ft height would be ok, but a bit more would give them extra space, so would be ok. 

The Boyles one also looks good, but the spec i'd get works out at £550 which is a bit steep. And a double storey hutch on top of a run might be a good way of maximising their space. I know a brilliant joiner, so I think what i need to do is adapt the two, and come up with a perfect set up, and see if he'll make it for me!

thanks though - you've given me lots to think about

Kathy


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

oops forgot photo


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

So was telling the OH about this http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/308551-landscaping-back-garden-accommodate-pets.html
and he seemed open to the idea of a megarun
except, we really need it to be on grass as they love grass, and they're mini rexes so need softness for their paws
If we had a 10-12ft ish run, would grass grow? or would they nyom it too quickly and end up with a load of mud?
Otherwise probably will need to go for slightly smaller run so we can move it round and keep them in fresh grass
thanks


----------

